# Manningtree/brantham factories



## sunny100 (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi all this is my first documented site, been here many times before though, I apologise for the poor image quality as I only had my phone camera and popped in there after work as it started getting dark. 
The site itself has been abandoned for some time, and has fallen victim to fires/metal theives, however there is still alot to see, its almost like a small town! It has a very strange atmosphere, these photos don't do it justice but I'll go back in the day time with a decent camera! 
The actual area is huge, sadly I only got to get photos of small parts of it due to the darkness.

The outside of the first building called Chalkwell, this building stands on its own away from the main factories area : 

1413306706858 by lewisbellett, on Flickr


Some of the views from inside Chalkwell :

1413307130617 by lewisbellett, on Flickr

1413306945587 by lewisbellett, on Flickr

1413306932242 by lewisbellett, on Flickr

1413307019762 by lewisbellett, on Flickr

1413307119089 by lewisbellett, on Flickr

After wondering around inside there for abit, we headed on over to the main area, you have to cross an open area where more factories once stood, about 200m from Chalkwell you'll pass under a used railway bridge and the main area opens up.


1413307367586 by lewisbellett, on Flickr

1413307477982 by lewisbellett, on Flickr

1413307553521 by lewisbellett, on Flickr


There are LOTS of buildings in this part! Although I only got pictures of a couple. 

1413307624881 by lewisbellett, on Flickr

Lastly we headed on to the pier (my favourite part). This is located on one of the far sides of the main factories, its so quiet here with only the occasional train going past to disturb the silence.
You also have an amazing view over Manningtree.

1413307709134 by lewisbellett, on Flickr

1413307777866 by lewisbellett, on Flickr

All in all a very short trip, I will go back and get alot more photos (decent ones hopefully!) this was my first post so enjoy!


----------

